# Good Monoprice in ceiling for rear?



## scottboarder (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Im looking for some rear surround speakers (in ceiling) I prefer the round style, I guess these are more directional?

Can anyone recommend any from monoprice or should I just look elsewhere? (Canada/US) 
http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=109&cp_id=10837
They seem to have decent reviews but not sure if the quality is any good?

room is fairly small, budget around $100 per speaker


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

I've read a lot of the reviews and some of them are from DIY audio guys and people who have spent more on other products. Everyone seems to be really happy with them. I have not heard them yet, but I think I am going to buy some for a family member some time this year to upgrade HTIB speakers.

I would not be afraid to try them. http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...d=1083702&p_id=4103&seq=1&format=1#largeimage


----------



## scottboarder (Dec 7, 2010)

my only concern is with them being open back, id like some enclosed as my roof is vaulted above the ceiling


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

I've never seen a closed back woofer on a in-wall style speaker. I'm confused by your vaulted roof. Do you have space, room above your ceiling to install the speaker and run wire? What exactly is your concern? Would in-walls on the back wall be easier, or better for you to install?


----------



## scottboarder (Dec 7, 2010)

I dont have a wall that would suite in wall speakers behind hence the ceiling.
The ceiling is flat, and the loft above it is vaulted. My living room is on the upper level. I have space to run the wire, I was just concerned about noise going into the loftspace


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm having problems understanding it without pictures. Is the loft finished and used often? Are you going to have to remove the floor to install ceiling speakers downstairs?

Others might be able to chime in, but this might help. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=260-525

It was made to go in a box and help dampen sound reflections from hitting the back of the cone, but it should be able to help dampen the sound behind any speaker. As long as it's not blocking the woofer. You can't smash the stuff in. A $4 small roll of fiber glass at home depot might help too.

The back speakers shouldn't get too loud, so unless you have a nursery in the loft, or its a child's bedroom, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## scottboarder (Dec 7, 2010)

ok thanks, basically its a duplex, the living room is ono the upper level and above it is a sloped roof or loft space. I guess it wouldnt hurt to put some foam between the ceiling and loft space flooring


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

You can get back cans or enclosures for in-ceiling speakers and I highly recommend you do so. They are available from a variety of manufacturers like these enclosures from RBH Sound though they may need to be modified to fit the speakers you have in mind.


----------

